

Audi to unveil 310-mile electric SUV to rival Tesla Model X - rezist808
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/4e57af9a-4679-11e5-af2f-4d6e0e5eda22.html#axzz3jJYTGPYI

======
QUFB
Paywalled. Flagged.

